# kleines mplayer-problem

## michael_w

Hallo,

seit kurzem will mein mplayer bei einigen vdr-Dateien nicht mehr. 

Die *.vdr sind Aufnahmen von einem externen VDR, die ich mir per ftp auf den Rechner hole und abspiele. mplayer crashed beim abspielen, mplayer-bin spielt sie ab, ohne Probleme.  USE-Flags vom mplayer sind:

```

tesla ~ # emerge -pv mplayer

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc2_p26753  USE="X a52 aac aalib alsa cddb debug dga dvd encode gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg mad mmx mmxext mp3 opengl png quicktime real samba sdl sse sse2 ssse3 theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc -3dnow -3dnowext (-altivec) -amrnb -amrwb -arts -bidi -bindist -bl -cdio -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -directfb -doc -dts -dv -dvb -enca -esd -fbcon -ftp -ggi -gif -jack -joystick -ladspa -libcaca -lirc -live -lzo -md5sum -mp2 -musepack -nas -nemesi -openal -oss -pnm -pulseaudio -radio -rar -rtc -speex -srt (-svga) -teletext -tga (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -x264 -xanim -xinerama -zoran" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa -mga -s3virge -tdfx" 0 kB 

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Und so sieht das mit gdb aus:

```

michael@tesla ~ $ gdb mplayer

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"...

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) run /daten/temp/TV/Primeval/001.vdr

Starting program: /usr/bin/mplayer /daten/temp/TV/Primeval/001.vdr

[Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

[New Thread 0x2b7ed2f679d0 (LWP 12002)]

MPlayer dev-SVN-r26753-4.1.2 (C) 2000-2008 MPlayer Team

CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     E8400  @ 3.00GHz (Family: 6, Model: 23, Stepping: 6)

CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1

Kompiliert für x86 CPU mit folgenden Erweiterungen: MMX MMX2 SSE SSE2

Spiele /daten/temp/TV/Primeval/001.vdr.

MPEG-PES-Dateiformat erkannt!

VIDEO:  MPEG2  720x576  (aspect 3)  25.000 fps  15000.0 kbps (1875.0 kbyte/s)

==========================================================================

Öffne Videodecoder: [mpegpes] MPEG 1/2 Video passthrough

VDec: VO wird versucht, auf 720 x 576 (Bevorzugter Farbraum: Mpeg PES) zu setzen.

Konnte keinen passenden Farbraum finden - neuer Versuch mit '-vf scale'...

Öffne Videofilter: [scale]

Der ausgewählte Videoausgabetreiber ist nicht kompatibel mit diesem Codec.

Versuche den scale-Filter zu deiner Filterliste hinzuzufügen,

z.B. mit -vf spp,scale an Stelle von -vf spp.

Initialisierung des Videodecoders fehlgeschlagen :(

Öffne Videodecoder: [ffmpeg] FFmpeg's libavcodec codec family

Ausgewählter Videocodec: [ffmpeg2] vfm: ffmpeg (FFmpeg MPEG-2)

==========================================================================

==========================================================================

Öffne Audiodecoder: [mp3lib] MPEG layer-2, layer-3

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

[Switching to Thread 0x2b7ed2f679d0 (LWP 12002)]

demux_read_data (ds=0x0, mem=0x7fffe02d7160 "\020", len=4) at libmpdemux/demuxer.c:476

476     libmpdemux/demuxer.c: No such file or directory.

        in libmpdemux/demuxer.c

(gdb) l

471     in libmpdemux/demuxer.c

(gdb) bt

#0  demux_read_data (ds=0x0, mem=0x7fffe02d7160 "\020", len=4) at libmpdemux/demuxer.c:476

#1  0x00000000005c1371 in MP3_DecodeFrame (hova=<value optimized out>, single=-1) at mp3lib/sr1.c:58

#2  0x00000000005bb207 in init (sh=0xe920b0) at libmpcodecs/ad_mp3lib.c:48

#3  0x00000000004c9470 in init_audio (sh_audio=0xe920b0, codecname=0x0, afm=0x0, status=1, selected=0x7fffe02d7278) at libmpcodecs/dec_audio.c:95

#4  0x00000000004c97a6 in init_best_audio_codec (sh_audio=0xe920b0, audio_codec_list=0x7fffe02d7260, audio_fm_list=0x0) at libmpcodecs/dec_audio.c:270

#5  0x000000000044f44a in reinit_audio_chain () at mplayer.c:1585

#6  0x0000000000450b5e in main (argc=<value optimized out>, argv=0x7fffe02d9568) at mplayer.c:3576

(gdb) quit

The program is running.  Exit anyway? (y or n) y

michael@tesla ~ $ 

```

Und wenn es hilft;

```

tesla ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.24-g

entoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.24-gentoo-r8 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 19 May 2008 12:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shu

tdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-reb

uild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orph

ans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 apm asf berkdb cddb cdr cli cra

cklib crypt cups dga dri dvd dvdread encode ffmpeg fortran gdbm gimp gimpprint g

pm gtk gui iconv ipv6 isdn isdnlog jpeg lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mp3 mplayer m

udflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pmu png 

pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session spl sse sse2

 ssl ssse3 syslog tcpd truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 xorg xscreensaver xv xvid x

vmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci em

u10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3

 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw as

ym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat 

linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES

="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_

file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user a

utoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter

 file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_mag

ic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost

_alias" ELIBC="glibc" FRITZCAPI_CARDS="fcpci" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KER

NEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxor

b ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="vesa nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_C

OMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Hat einer ne Idee woran das liegt?

----------

